# English Bulldog Updates, 10/11



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

With Shelby the Chow Chow:


















Hindquarters:









Sideshot:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Cool!!!!
Always wanted a english bulldog.
never got one though.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Very nice looking dog! How old is he?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

cool, I've always wanted one of those, is it true that they tend to fart a lot?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He's about a year and a half...

I've never heard him fart but he snores very loudly!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice bulldog.

I had one but the manager made me sell her. I miss her.

Good luck.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool doggs..thats my dream list a ebulldog n a chow...how they get a long?n best wishes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool dog you got there. I havent ever read any information on this breed. What type of dog are they? As in general characteristics.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

those guys are so cool, but do they make a grunting noise whent hey breathe? becuase i've sen some hat do and its annoying, and causes health problems.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice dogs id like to get a bulldog one day but it would have to be a proper old tyme english bulldogg


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those dogs are sweet there pretty pricey though...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> those guys are so cool, but do they make a grunting noise whent hey breathe? becuase i've sen some hat do and its annoying, and causes health problems.


Yes, he does make some "snuffling" sounds while breathing. They seem to be pretty much like Persian cats are now...overbred to the point where it's no longer natural. Actually English Bulldogs can't even breed properly. The females are artifically inseminated and have c-sections to give birth. That's why they are so pricey. Our male was $2,500. The breed in general has problems, but I love him. I just don't understand why my 'rents decided to go with one. I think they may have jumped and bought him before researching the breed's history thoroughly...which was foolish on their part. English Bullies are also known to develop hip dysplasia and eye problems from eye lashes curling inwards and irritating the eye. Bentley has neither, however. He came from a reputable breeder that strives to develop the breed without the health problems that are so common.

The Chow on the other hand is a natural breed and is a sweetheart. She is nothing like what the breed has a reputation to be. She loves people, especially kids. We used to have a blonde male though that was everything the stereotype warns against. We did everything we could to raise him properly (obedience classes, socialization, etc) and he still turned out nasty.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool dog. Definately on my list for when I get a place.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

nice dog

i have a little pug


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

So Draco , Is He worth the price tag ? And Can you get them or take precautions upon purchasing if they have these Defects ....The (hip dysplasia and eye problems )
Are they smart ? Do they Pick up things very well ? Do they Poop Excessivly ?
What should I be looking for when Purchasing ? What is the best Advice you could give to a New owner ? Besides doing alot of research, which I will be doing should I purchase ..







Thanks ..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The bulldogs eye/eyes look extremely "human" in the second pic...


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

englishman said:


> nice dogs id like to get a bulldog one day but it would have to be a proper old tyme english bulldogg


 You mean like these???

http://www.gargoylebulldogs.com

Nice chow and English BD!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Awsome!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> Are they smart ? Do they Pick up things very well ?










I think if they made a list of the most intelligent dogs, bulldogs would be at the bottom.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> So Draco , Is He worth the price tag ? And Can you get them or take precautions upon purchasing if they have these Defects ....The (hip dysplasia and eye problems )
> Are they smart ? Do they Pick up things very well ? Do they Poop Excessivly ?
> What should I be looking for when Purchasing ? What is the best Advice you could give to a New owner ? Besides doing alot of research, which I will be doing should I purchase ..
> 
> ...


 Yes, he is worth the money...he came from top show lines and has done pretty well in matches as a puppy. Now that he's an adult he has to grow into himself a bit more before he can compete with the older dogs.

As far as protecting yourself from dealing with health problems, the only thing I can say is go with a reputable breeder...and remember that you tend to get what you pay for. A good breeder will have a guarantee against hip dysplasia and will have full medical records of their dogs. The breeder Bentley came from runs the local English Bully club for the AKC.

As far as their intelligence level...well, they're about as dumb as a box of rocks...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

he's so cool


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a pic of Bentley's sire:








http://www.infodog.com/brag/dogpage/NM84847701.htm

Half-sister (same sire):








http://www.infodog.com/brag/dogpage/NM90767102.htm

Half-brother (same sire):

















http://www.infodog.com/brag/dogpage/NM90767101.htm

If anyone is interested I can get the name of the breeder and kennel from my 'rents...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I will have one someday.

I just gotta save up the $$$$$$$$.

I have wanted an english bulldog since the day I saw one for the first time.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Sampson said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > nice dogs id like to get a bulldog one day but it would have to be a proper old tyme english bulldogg
> ...










a bull dog to me has to look like it could do the job it was breed for theres some impressive dogs on that site


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> Sampson said:
> 
> 
> > englishman said:
> ...


Yeah, but those dogs are a mixture of many different Bull Breeds. They aren't English Bulldogs, and they can't be shown in any of the major kennel clubs like the AKC or UKC. The guy said that 14 years ago he took several breeds to use as his "foundation" stock to develop his own "breed" of Bulldog, from what I gather. His reasoning was because there is no "unformity" among breeders and the fact that the Bulls have been bred to the point where they are no longer workers. I see truth in that to some extent. There is uniformity in the larger kennel clubs (the ones that matter, lol). The AKC has definate breed standards for an English Bulldog as well as an established breed line registry. The same goes for their other Bull breeds. The only confusion I can think of is the definition of some Bull breeds between organizations like the Amstaff and APBT between the AKC and UKC. APBT is not recognized by the AKC, but some Amstaffs can be registered in both the AKC and as APBT's in the UKC. It's pretty confusing. I also know that Amstaff's are generally of smaller stance and are leaner while APBT's are more "macho" and "bull-ish." There are breeders out there seeking to preserve the Bull-Dog's "bull-ishness." This guy isn't the first and they're working with established breeds so they can still show in the larger organizations that get their name out there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Draco














Bentley Looks awesome


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > Sampson said:
> ...


 thats very true but kennel clubs like the AKC or UKC have killed the breed for me i dont care if it has papers the old tyme type are more like they used to be in the old days so they are more english bull to me im not slagging your dog off i think hes really cute its just a shame all this ukc akc crap has really messed up what was once one of the best breeds in the world and turned them in to crippled fighters


----------

